# Chickens!



## alfiethetortoise (Jun 11, 2010)

Any fellow forum members keep chickens?!

I have wanted chickens for a while. Was thinking of going for a couple of either Speckldy or Blackrock/Rhoe rock hens. Both kinds are fairly docile, like free ranging, can cope with colder weather, and have soft feathers. The hens would be pets but i aim for us to be eating the eggsm (not all obvisouly!). A Speckldy will lay about 300 eggs per year.

Any advice on hens? New house will have a garden. It's already fenced off but plan to chicken wire it and have a hen house. Hens would free range for most of the day. We will have two or three.


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is a great forum backyardchickens.com 
I had chickens most of my life, don't have any now but planning on it when I get moved. My daughter had a hen named Gertrude and she carried that hen around under her arm. She was spoiled and would follow Cassie around everywhere like a dog. Another great thing is chicken poop is the best fertilizer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2010)

I used to have chickens and enjoyed every aspect of keeping them...except for when they got out of the chicken coop. Chickens make a terrible mess out of your landscape. And if you have a manure pile...forget about it staying a "pile" for long. They pick a little, scratch a little, pick a little, scratch a little...until your nice, sculptured landscape looks like a hilly mess!!!!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 11, 2010)

Chickens = snake food!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jun 11, 2010)

Dont like snakes, so wont be feeding them to the chickens! Found a uk forum and a place near (an hour and a half but you get used to that when you live in the country) to us. Will have two hens - april and may (or maybe we should have three so that if something happens to one, the other wont get lonely).

If we get a cat, would the cat eat the chickens or try to eat the chickens? 

New house and more space and a garden = more animals  Soon i'll be able to start charging admission!


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2010)

If you get the cat as a kitten and let the chicken peck it the cat will learn (hopefully) I had a cat and she never bothered the chickens but the cat did not get mice either I think I fed her to much.


----------



## terryo (Jun 11, 2010)

I would love to have more chickens. We used to have a rooster and two hens that we kept it our yard and at night they would walk around the whole house to go into the garage to sleep. Every morning we got eggs. They were so friendly and would come up to you and eat out of your hand. The only bad thing was if they got out of the yard, the rooster would sit in front of the front door and wouldn't let anyone in the house. He was a little mean and territorial. I live in NY in a residential section and the neighbors used to complain like crazy when the rooster crowed every AM. Geeezzzz I miss those fun days!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jun 11, 2010)

I think i'll lay off the rooster, there are more houses round our new house and its probably best not to upset the neighbours straight off  The Speckldy are supposed to be very friendly. I think Ava would love it  and we would both love the eggs even more!


----------



## terryo (Jun 11, 2010)

I definitely agree with you...and you might not want to broaden Ava's education just yet. Ours used to "do it" all over the yard..24/7. They never stopped. He used to pester both the hens constantly.


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a rooster that was so mean, he would chase everyone and he pecked me on the hand once when I was getting the waterer to refill it. I had a bruise for 2 weeks. Dont ask what I did with him


----------



## Laura (Jun 11, 2010)

Check to see if they are 'legal' to own where you live, or what the rules are. 
I have two, and a barn cat that never bothers them. He bothers lots of other things however.
Also watch for raccoons.. they will destry chickens..


----------



## Itort (Jun 11, 2010)

Had chickens (Australorps and Barred Rocks) and barn cats. The barn cats would patrol and even sleep in henhouse and yard and never lost even a chick (don't mess with momma). Love having chickens around but roosters belong on farm and for eggs don't need them.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jun 11, 2010)

By laws for keeping chickens? I never even thought of that. We live in the national park. I dont think it's a problem but i'll ask my friend who is a farmer. Why couldn't you have a couple of chickens? Cats make much more mess (especially in my flower bed here). Large dogs have been known to bite children and adults. 

Raccoons - we live in England. I don't think thats a problem 

What about rats? I am a bit paranoid about rats after havig ratty in my outbuilding over the winter. Do i keep the food up high? Take it away at night time? Make sure it's inside the hen house?

If the hens and the tortoise were out in the garden, would the hens peck the tortoise? That is easily solved i can get Alfie a wooden tortoise run i guess. Ruby will be in the front garden. Both gardens are fenced off. The back one is private and opens onto no roads. There is no access from the back.


----------



## Itort (Jun 12, 2010)

The rat problem is solved by keeping feed in metal trashcan.


----------

